# ICS Transitions?



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to port over the ICS transition animations to a bionic gingerbread rom, like eclipse or liberty?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Might be a question for the devs. There isn't much going on with this phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I think there's more effort getting ICS on moto devices than porting ics aspects to gingerbread for them... @Dhacker29 and @hashcode0f seem to be at forefront of that... check liberty devs for quick back ports for moto, though they seem focused on nexus and maybe razr.

AdwEX launcher (which was updated for ics) has a ton of options, none of those work for you?

________
signatures take up space


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Rom toolbox has ICS transitions, but it bootlooped me on eclipse 2.1.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Rom toolbox has ICS transitions, but it bootlooped me on eclipse 2.1.


I couldn't even get the download to start for that option. Got a download failed error. 
Interested to see what these animations are. Tried all the others.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> I couldn't even get the download to start for that option. Got a download failed error.
> Interested to see what these animations are. Tried all the others.


Send you a PM


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Send you a PM


Did u try the ones in the theme manager section of Rom toolbox? I'm on Libery3 and they worked. A couple of the transitions are reversed from the way they animate on my Nexus. Still work though


----------

